# Map of everywhere I hitchhiked until 2014



## TheWindAndRain (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 15, 2018)

how did you generate that map? google maps?


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes with google maps I used to copy and paste over new images after every few thousands miles. This map shows a little more than half my lifetime hitching and freight riding distances.


----------

